# nervous urination



## Guest (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a 5 month old maltese (neutered) that has a urination problem. He "drips" & "squirts" urine when excited or is picked up. He was neutered 1 week ago, but has had the problem since we bought him. The vet said it was just "puppyhood", but I wonder! Any thoughts?? I did not finish the first "post", my grandson sent it early!!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, its submissive urination. i'll look it up on the internet. i remember that you cant correct your dog for peeing. hes already scared and trying to please you. he thinks that peeing is pleasing you. try taking him out to go potty every hour or two hours. and praise him a lot when he goes outside. and do a lot of socialization and training. you need to build up his confidence. call www.unclematty.com. they're really smart and he has videos and he does phone consulations and stuff.







it helps A LOT!


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

We had this problem with Tiki when he was quite young. When anyone was comming over I would be sure he had gone out just before, or I would pick him up and take him out into the grass as they arrived. This is a little more difficult with an unexpected visitor but if you take him out often it will help keep is bladder empty. As Tiki matured he was more able to "hold it" and we haven't had a problem with this in a long, long time. Some puppies arent' even potty trained at 5 months so I wouldn't worrey to much yet. As Doctor Cathy said don't scold him when he does it, he doesn't have controll yet.

Good luck and keep us posted on his progress.

Judi


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

my baby poops when shes really really really scared
just a droppling of poop...is this submissive too ??


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------

